
Show HN: Note-taking program, open, runs locally on any OS, has a simple design - note_space
http://www.kylla.info
======
note_space
To help get my thoughts organized, I made a note-taking program. I know that
there are a lot of such programs, and I've looked at most of them, but I
couldn't find one that met this criteria: 1) runs as a local program, not on
the internet, but displays in a browser. 2) uses a relatively simple design,
without overly-complicated features. 3) shows a grid-like display, with style
options for individual cells. 4) is free, and open source. 5) runs on Windows,
Mac and Linux, but is light-weight and portable. The program, named
note_space, is available at www.kylla.info. If you have an interest in this,
please take a look. Thanks.

